
Angering China Can Now Get You Fired - improvehk
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2019/08/beijing-pressure-hong-kong-companies/596869/
======
AtomicOrbital
“They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety
deserve neither liberty nor safety.” Benjamin Franklin, Memoirs of the life &
writings of Benjamin Franklin.

“When the people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government
fears the people there is liberty.” John Basil Barnhill.

“My definition of a free society is a society where it is safe to be
unpopular.” Adlai Stevenson, speech, Detroit, 1952.

“Liberty has never come from the government. Liberty has always come from the
subjects of it. The history of liberty is a history of resistance.” Woodrow
Wilson.

“Liberty means responsibility. That is why most men dread it.” George Bernard
Shaw

“The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings; the
inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of miseries.” Winston
Churchill.

“When plunder has become a way of life for a group of people living together
in society, they create for themselves in the course of time a legal system
that authorizes it, and a moral code that glorifies it.” Frédéric Bastiat.

